
Introducing The Do-It-Yourself CrunchPad Kit [video] - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/31/introducing-the-do-it-yourself-crunchpad-kit-video/
======
jackowayed
They should have been patient and posted it after midnight. google.co.uk can
get away with it, but for a company solely based in Palo Alto, jumping the gun
is stupid.

~~~
zaphar
Agreed. It's not even like it's hard. Most CMS's now will let you set the post
time. That's just sloppy and detracts slightly from the joke.

------
froo
Hmm, I think Steve Jobs could learn a thing or two from Arrington.

Using power tools on stage will definitely sell product - perhaps they could
relaunch the Apple TV by taking a jackhammer to a TIVO.

~~~
iwasakabukiman
Or they could take a jackhammer to the Apple TV. Then it might be more useful.

------
aaronbrethorst
I've already prepared a laptop with my sawzall, just like Arrington!
Apparently it'll ship out tomorrow, and I can't wait!

------
aresant
"We call it the F.U.J.J. for short."

Nice Arrington . . .

